# Flu vaccine codes



## ngdave1 (Sep 22, 2013)

New FLU Vaccine codes for Medicare and commercial payers?

I am getting for Medicare: Q2039 and 90658 for Vaccine and Admin respectively.
Don't know if any thing changed for Commercial?


If any one knows, please help

Thanks


----------



## rachelfox (Sep 22, 2013)

It depends on what type of flu vaccine you have.  There are new quadrivalent flu vaccine codes this year as well as the trivalent flu codes.  There is also a difference between preservative free and regular vaccine.  Do you know what type of flu vaccine you have?


----------



## overnluv@yahoo.com (Sep 23, 2013)

*Flu vaccine*



ngdave1 said:


> New FLU Vaccine codes for Medicare and commercial payers?
> 
> I am getting for Medicare: Q2039 and 90658 for Vaccine and Admin respectively.
> Don't know if any thing changed for Commercial?
> ...



She is right. It depends on what kind of flu vaccine you are using. But the administration code for Medicare flu vaccine is G0008. You do not use 90658 for medicare and also 90658 is for commercial insurances vaccine code not administration code if that is what you meant. The administration code for other insurances is 90471. 

Vaccine Code for Medicare:
Q2035- Afluria (this is what we have in our office)
Q2036- Flulaval
Q2037-Fluvirin
Q2038-Fluzone
Q2039-not otherwise specified


----------

